# Does my mtd 8/26 have a light provision?



## bobfoe95

After doing some reading I have noticed some people mention that the MTD 8/26 has a light hookup spot. Where will I find this? How do I know if mine has it? Does it have both ground and power wires? 

Thanks!


----------



## 69ariens

It would have a 2 wire connector down by the starter.


----------



## bobfoe95

So one for a ground and one for power? Is this a 12 volt operating system then?


----------



## HCBPH

*Light*

On the engines I've had, if there was provisions for a light then there were extra magnets on the flywheel and a different stator on the motor.

They can be added but you're talking retiming the engine when you replace the stator (DAMHIK). Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## bobfoe95

I found a single wire under the gas tank and above the starter. Only one, so I assume this is the power. Where should I ground them?


----------



## Shryp

bobfoe95 said:


> I found a single wire under the gas tank and above the starter. Only one, so I assume this is the power. Where should I ground them?


To anything metal.


----------



## bobfoe95

Bare metal? And is this a 12v system? I have 2 lights that are 12v 55 watts.


----------



## mrbill

Even if you have a stator I doubt it would put out enough power for one 55 watt light never mind two.It looks like most blower look to be in 27 watt zone.


----------



## Laker

^^+1 You might consider a LED bulb.  For example mine takes a 27 watt 1156 which is available in low wattage LED versions. Haven't tried a LED, so it may or may not work, just an idea.


----------



## 69ariens

My mistake, It's one wire. Your light may still work as the old style lights were incandescent light and they used more power. If not just change the bulb from 55to 27


----------



## bobfoe95

I was wrong on the wattage. I have these lights,

Clear Lens Halogen Lights

Will these work?


----------



## 69ariens

I only saw on the site that it use's a 15 amp fuse. That's the norm for 55 watt driving lights.


----------



## bobfoe95

I found this and it should work. Designed to be low power consumption. 4" Inch Square 27watt LED Work Lamp Light 1450 Lumen, Off Road, Atv, Utv, Polaris Ranger : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## 69ariens

The only trouble with leds is that they do not produce to much heat so snow sticks to them. I have led warning lights on my plow trucks and when it's snowing hard the snow sticks to them. Other than that I love leds I even have them in my house.


----------



## bobfoe95

IS this snow sticking a big issue? I cant find anything that is 27 watt that is not LED


----------



## 69ariens

Take your 55 watt bulb out of you your light after you try it first (it may work) Your local dealer should have a bulb that should fit your light or auto part store. The led will work but if you get a lot of blowed snow on the light it won't be as bright. I think that is main reason no new snow blowers have them and they cost more too.


----------



## 69ariens

Just saw on ebay ,arnold makes a after market light kit for snow blowers and there light has a 55w bulb.


----------



## bobfoe95

Im pretty sure the light in that kit is from harbor freight. I also have that one. Will 55 watt work?


----------



## 69ariens

Like I said above try it.


----------



## bobfoe95

Ok I will and get back to you guys


----------

